# Stream 4K Remote Pairing



## hotshot2k3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Is it possible to pair the remote with a Fire TV 4K stick?

I was easily able to pair it with the Shield but no luck with Fire TV


----------



## dabig25 (Jun 1, 2020)

I've tried multiple bluetooth devices 4K Firestick remote and Bluetooth mini keyboard with no luck either. I wanted to use the Firestick remote as well


----------

